# مكتبة كتب واكواد السباكة



## hooka (13 سبتمبر 2012)

deer brothers could you help me getting international plumbing code 2009 
As i searched about it and could not find it


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يمكنك البحث في مواضيع محمد ميكانيك او زانيتي او زيكو او عبد العاطي بدري 
الكتاب موجود على المنتدي
وفقكم الله


----------



## hooka (15 سبتمبر 2012)

لم اتوصل الي شئ


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مانقدرش على زعلك يازعيم
مش كفاية وقفت مقاطعة الكودات
International Plumbing Code 2009.rar download - 2shared
هنا على 2Sh
International Plumbing Code 2009.rar download - 2shared
وهنا على 4Sh


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

هنا على 2Sh
UNIFORM PLUMBING CODE.rar download - 2shared

UNIFORM PLUMBING CODE
وهنا على 4Sh
http://www.4shared.com/rar/awrwlzH2/UNIFORM_PLUMBING_CODE.html


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ASPE-1

ASPE.PDF.pdf download - 2shared

http://www.4shared.com/office/aars2rqb/ASPEPDF.html


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ASPE_Pools_and_Fountains.pdf

ASPE_Pools_and_Fountains.pdf download - 2shared
http://www.4shared.com/office/CitzGbY7/ASPE_Pools_and_Fountains_2


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

Data Book - Vol 3 (2004).pdf

Data Book - Vol 3 (2004).pdf download - 2shared

http://www.4shared.com/office/8di7YCAW/Data_Book_-_Vol_3__2004_.


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

Data Book - Vol 4 (2004).pdf


Data Book - Vol 4 (2004).pdf download - 2shared
http://www.4shared.com/office/URdBHzc8/Data_Book_-_Vol_4__2004_.
مهندس HOOKA
أكون شاكرا وممنونا لك لو تفضلتم بطلب الادارة لتغيير العنوان الى كودات ومراجع السباكة
حتى يسهل البحث لنا وللزملاء


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

Plumbing Engineering Design Handbook - Vol 1 (2004)_2.pdf
Plumbing Engineering Design Handbook - Vol 1 (2004)_2.pdf download - 2shared
http://www.4shared.com/office/5idYIfy8/Plumbing_Engineering_Design_Ha.html


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

Plumbing Engineering Design Handbook - Vol 2 (2004).pdf


Plumbing Engineering Design Handbook - Vol 2 (2004).pdf download - 2shared


http://www.4shared.com/office/l7P8EPA7/Plumbing_Engineering_Design_Ha.html


----------



## hooka (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الاول السلام عليكم 
تاني حاجة مش هقولك شكرا انما هدعليك ان بقدر كل حرف من الكودات ربنا يزيدك حسنة مضروبة في عدد المستفديين منها باذن الله ده غير ان الحسنة بأذن الله مضاعفة يعني من الاخر احنا بنحسدك علي ده كله :84:

تالت حاجة نغير اسم الموضوع ايه بس انا وبعد اذنك يعني هنسق الموضوع (واحت التتش بتاعي كدة ) ونعمل موضوع كامل للاكواد والكتب المهمة في السباكة ومستني رأيك


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

hooka قال:


> الاول السلام عليكم
> تاني حاجة مش هقولك شكرا انما هدعليك ان بقدر كل حرف من الكودات ربنا يزيدك حسنة مضروبة في عدد المستفديين منها باذن الله ده غير ان الحسنة بأذن الله مضاعفة يعني من الاخر احنا بنحسدك علي ده كله :84:
> 
> تالت حاجة نغير اسم الموضوع ايه بس انا وبعد اذنك يعني هنسق الموضوع (واحت التتش بتاعي كدة ) ونعمل موضوع كامل للاكواد والكتب المهمة في السباكة ومستني رأيك


الاول وعليكم السلام والرحمة والبركة
التاني
ولك من الاجر اضعاف اضعاف ما دوعت به لي
والتالت
موافقووووووووووون


----------



## hazimengineer (14 أبريل 2013)

اتمنئ ذلك وان يتم الرفع علئ اكثر من رابط 

بارك الله جهودكم


----------



## nofal (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
يرجي تفعيل الروابط أو إعادة رفعها لمن فاتهم اقتناء المرجع


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hazimengineer (15 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط لاتعمل لدي لذا ارجوا اعادة رفع من جديد 
اخوكم مهندس مدني من العراق


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 نوفمبر 2013)

برجاء إعادة رفع الروابط وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## amr fathy (28 يناير 2014)

برجاء إعادة رفع الروابط وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ali&anas (28 سبتمبر 2014)

اللهم انصر اهل سورية إنك على كل شئ قدير


----------



## eng/sherif hamed (27 ديسمبر 2014)

برجاء إعادة رفع الروابط مرة اخري وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## salehshati (20 فبراير 2019)

The file link that you requested is not valid للاسف


----------



## محمدفتتحى (22 فبراير 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

